# Another new guy



## kosolofski21 (Oct 26, 2019)

just thought I would say hello, new guy getting into the world of bows from Kamloops bc.


----------



## Lenny308 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello. I’m new also. So far looking around this site looks awesome.


----------



## scoroby (Dec 28, 2019)

kosolofski21 said:


> just thought I would say hello, new guy getting into the world of bows from Kamloops bc.


New also and slightly farther north in Williams Lake!


----------



## chillarcher (Jan 11, 2020)

Im new to the sight as well. I heard from another archer at the club that he gets all his equipment through the sight.


----------



## Ready5 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to everyone, great place to learn, swap ideas and yes, shop. Just my .02, make your first 20 posts with purpose and substance. When you get to the classifieds make sure to give feedback especially if you ever want to have feedback on yourself. Many great people on here to interact with. Enjoy!


----------



## BluntLogic (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey all, thanks for this forum and for being here! New myself. Hope the OP is almost pro now after doing it since October


----------



## blackfeather- (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm new as well! Looking forward to getting to know some of you guys and hopefully make some deals on the classifieds!


----------



## Jwaytkus162 (Jun 18, 2019)

A lot of great post on this site!


----------



## -Doug- (Apr 2, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Solismg03 (Apr 2, 2020)

Montana


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Late in but also of Kamloops BC, I run the club and shoot here as well as being part of the Provincial and National 3D team.


----------



## Icon (Jul 8, 2020)

New guy too. Live in Airdrie, but actually used to live in Kamloops... And Logan Lake!


----------



## Asterisk*35 (May 9, 2020)

Hi, new also in Ontario. Welcome!


----------



## dh10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Asterisk*35 said:


> Hi, new also in Ontario. Welcome!


Where abouts in ontario are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asterisk*35 (May 9, 2020)

Hamilton


----------



## Jumper13 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi, im also a newb from Muskoka Ontario


----------



## FlianBrian (Jul 11, 2020)

Purpose and substance? I just need to get 20 posts so I can sell my bow. 

BTW, does this count, or does it have to be a new post? Because I can't even see how to start a new post.


----------



## floydfreak (Jul 11, 2020)

hey new guy from Brampton, Ontario


----------



## Jumper13 (Jul 11, 2020)

Same here. I think these count. But there is still the 2 week wait period.


----------



## Jumper13 (Jul 11, 2020)

Same here. I think these count but there is still the 2 week waiting period.


----------

